# Making AquaBid or Paypal Account with Prepaid credit card?



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I heard that you can make a paypal account with a prepaid credit card, but how does it work? Like what happens if you buy a $20 prepaid card and it runs out of money? Could I add another one and remove the old one?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I heard that you can make a paypal account with a prepaid credit card, but how does it work? Like what happens if you buy a $20 prepaid card and it runs out of money? Could I add another one and remove the old one?


you can have multiple credit cards prepaid or not on a single paypal account
but everytime you add a card it will charge that card $1
if it runs out of money it runs out of money
nothing happens


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arinsi said:


> you can have multiple credit cards prepaid or not on a single paypal account
> but everytime you add a card it will charge that card $1
> if it runs out of money it runs out of money
> nothing happens


So I can just buy a card, make a paypal account, use the paypal for aquabid, and once the credit runs out but buy another one and add it to the paypal?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

you can already make a paypal without a credit card
add your card whenever you want

btw to add/edit/remove a card you go to

my account>profile>add or edit credit card


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arinsi said:


> you can already make a paypal without a credit card
> add your card whenever you want


When I add the card, does the money instantly transfer onto the account or does it remain on the card until used through paypal?


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Joeee said:


> When I add the card, does the money instantly transfer onto the account or does it remain on the card until used through paypal?


Remains on the card ... but like mentioned there's a small amount that gets transferred into your PayPal account when you add a card.

Harry


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

the money will remain on the card until used

but read the back of your cards because the card company will start deducting the money you have on the card after around 7 months after you buy the card.
check the back for specifics on this

and becareful if your buying something thats $40 and you have two $25 cards, the payment won't go through because you have to have atleast $40 dollars on one card

theres probably a solution around this but i never got to it


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

For auctions in aquabid, how does shipping and handling work (if its buyer who pays for it)? Is it included in the starting price or are arrangements made afterwards?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i dont use aquabid but im pretty sure the shipping is not included within the starting price.

so you win an auction at $20 and then say the shippping was $10
you pay $30


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

but most seller ship to u.s only.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arinsi said:


> the money will remain on the card until used
> 
> but read the back of your cards because the card company will start deducting the money you have on the card after around 7 months after you buy the card.
> check the back for specifics on this
> ...


I was thinking about this and wondering if there are transaction fees. If there are no transaction fees, then it could be solved through the use of two paypal accounts:
1. Account A has X amount of money left on a card
2. Account A transfers X amount of money to Account B
3. Account A removes the card from paypal
4. Account B transfers X amount of money back to Account A


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Joeee said:


> For auctions in aquabid, how does shipping and handling work (if its buyer who pays for it)? Is it included in the starting price or are arrangements made afterwards?


Shipping is usually at the buyer's cost. You should ask the seller in advance (before you bid) whether he will ship to Canada and how much it will cost. Usually if shipping is free that doesn't apply if the seller has to ship outside his home country (usually the US or EU). Sellers usually indicate with that little flag on the posting whether they will only ship to the US or EU or worldwide.

If the seller uses a courier like UPS or FedEx cross border, you can get hit with a hefty brokerage fee (like $50) so it's best to get the seller to use the postal service. Note that you *may* get hit for a customs charge anyway.

I've bought killifish eggs and microworm cultures from the US through aquabid with no problems or fees, although the seller sometimes added a dollar or two to make up for the postage difference.

Note that fish or other animals won't likely survive without hefty shipping charges and even then they might not survive the delays in crossing the border. If you want to take a chance find out if the seller has experience shipping to Canada. If plants get stopped and inspected, they may not be allowed in without a phytosanitary certificate ($50-$150, and most sellers aren't able or willing to go through the hassle of providing one unless they are a big operation).

Of course, if you buy from sellers in Canada, all this trans-border hassle is eliminated.

Most sellers aren't companies, but ordinary hobbyists like you and me. So if you deal with them as individuals and not corporations they'll probably be reasonable.

And note, if something seems too good to be true, it probably is. Investigate further.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bae said:


> Shipping is usually at the buyer's cost. You should ask the seller in advance (before you bid) whether he will ship to Canada and how much it will cost. Usually if shipping is free that doesn't apply if the seller has to ship outside his home country (usually the US or EU). Sellers usually indicate with that little flag on the posting whether they will only ship to the US or EU or worldwide.
> 
> If the seller uses a courier like UPS or FedEx cross border, you can get hit with a hefty brokerage fee (like $50) so it's best to get the seller to use the postal service. Note that you *may* get hit for a customs charge anyway.
> 
> ...


So does that mean no to bettas from Thailand or at least $50+ ones?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i just got hit with a 40$ dollar brokerage from ups

you can still buy them but be ready to pay the price


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, you can get bettas from Thailand but you have to use a transhipper who has his or her own fees to add as well. When you are on aquabid, look for the flags which will tell you if they ship to Canada. You can always ask the seller a question about shipping before even bidding too. As a seller on Aquabid, I am open up front about my shipping charges and they are included in my item's description.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arinsi said:


> i just got hit with a 40$ dollar brokerage from ups
> 
> you can still buy them but be ready to pay the price





fishclubgirl said:


> Yes, you can get bettas from Thailand but you have to use a transhipper who has his or her own fees to add as well. When you are on aquabid, look for the flags which will tell you if they ship to Canada. You can always ask the seller a question about shipping before even bidding too. As a seller on Aquabid, I am open up front about my shipping charges and they are included in my item's description.


So does the shipping company charge you upon delivery or does the seller add it onto the price which they charge you? I don't understand how delivery charge is deducted and by who.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I charge you shipping and then pay for the items to be shipped. Shipping charges can also include packaging and heat packs if needed(we're in Canada in the winter!!). Also do check out the feedback section on aquabid to ensure your seller is reliable. Please pm me if I can tell you anything else!!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

fishclubgirl said:


> I charge you shipping and then pay for the items to be shipped. Shipping charges can also include packaging and heat packs if needed(we're in Canada in the winter!!). Also do check out the feedback section on aquabid to ensure your seller is reliable. Please pm me if I can tell you anything else!!


Could you PM me your username on Aquabid? I'll be likely to make a transaction with you as soon as I make an account. =]


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Is shipping across borders for killifish eggs bothersome? Has anyone bought bettas from Thailand before?


----------

